# LOOM selbstleuchtende Angelschnüre



## pyccakx (2. März 2010)

Weiß jemand ob die was taugen, ob wirklich das dämerungs und nachtangeln damit erfolgreicher ist?


Hat jemand erfahrung damit ?

#h


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (2. März 2010)

*AW: LOOM selbstleuchtende Angelschnüre*

guckst Du: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1901605#post1901605


----------



## pyccakx (2. März 2010)

*AW: LOOM selbstleuchtende Angelschnüre*

hat jemand sowas in action gesehen oder selbst benutzt?


----------



## Hümpfi (2. März 2010)

*AW: LOOM selbstleuchtende Angelschnüre*

Mal ganz im ernst für was brauchst du sonen Mist?

mfg


----------



## Zepfi (2. März 2010)

*AW: LOOM selbstleuchtende Angelschnüre*

Ab mal von meinem Tackeldealer 2 oder 3 Meter von dem Zeug mitbekommen und hab die ein wenig getestet. 
Also ohne Loominater oder wie das ding heißt leuchtet die Schnur nicht lange in der Dunkelheit und meine Ansprüche im Reißtest hat sie nicht bestanden obwohl ich schön schlechtere Schnüre gesehn hab. Also ich finde das braucht man auch nicht wirklich aber wers testen will solls testen


----------



## maesox (2. März 2010)

*AW: LOOM selbstleuchtende Angelschnüre*

Zwecks der "brutalen" Nachfrage gibts diesen Mumpitz schon überall stark reduziert#6....oder mittlerweile schon geschenkt??|kopfkrat


----------



## Path (3. März 2010)

*AW: LOOM selbstleuchtende Angelschnüre*

ja also mit dem loominator gehts in der Dunkelheit siehst du wo dein Köder ins Wasser pflatscht und Perücken kannst du einfacher lößen..aber mehr fangen ???...denke nicht dass die an der leuchtenden Schnur entlang direkt zum Köder schwimmen.


----------



## ali-angler (17. März 2010)

*AW: LOOM selbstleuchtende Angelschnüre*

Ich sach mal so, ich leg den Finger an die Schnur und spür genau wann der Köder auftrifft, aber für leute die noch den Schnurbogen beobachten ist das eine der wenigen Möglichkeiten Nachts mit Gummi zu fischen. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre mit weicherer Spitze, ein Knicklicht dran und Faulenzer methode. Der Vorteil den ich eingestehen muss wäre zu sehen wo man hinwirft. aber da ich in der Dämmerung noch ausreichend sehen kann und bei absoluter Dunkelheit da stehen bleibe wo ich zuletzt noch stand als ich was gesehen hab ist mir das relativ schnuppe.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (17. März 2010)

*AW: LOOM selbstleuchtende Angelschnüre*

Das gehört zu den Dingen was keiner braucht.Geldmacherei mehr ist das nicht.


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (17. März 2010)

*AW: LOOM selbstleuchtende Angelschnüre*

der einzige vorteil von den dingern ist dsa du beim nachtangeln wenn du mit einer rute auswürfst die andere schnur siehst und dann wirfst du nicht über die andere montage


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (17. März 2010)

*AW: LOOM selbstleuchtende Angelschnüre*

ich glaub jeder weis wo seine schnur liegt auch wenn es Dunkel ist.


----------



## schrauber78 (17. März 2010)

*AW: LOOM selbstleuchtende Angelschnüre*



maesox schrieb:


> Zwecks der "brutalen" Nachfrage gibts diesen Mumpitz schon überall stark reduziert#6....oder mittlerweile schon geschenkt??|kopfkrat



Hey, als Wegweiser im Dunkeln macht sich das Zeug echt super!


----------



## fantazia (18. März 2010)

*AW: LOOM selbstleuchtende Angelschnüre*



Path schrieb:


> ja also mit dem loominator gehts in der Dunkelheit siehst du wo dein Köder ins Wasser pflatscht und Perücken kannst du einfacher lößen..aber mehr fangen ???...denke nicht dass die an der leuchtenden Schnur entlang direkt zum Köder schwimmen.


Wenn ich im dunklen nee Perücke lösen will mach ich die Kopflampe an und brauch keine leuchtende Schnur:q.Selbst mit leuchtender Schnur würde man doch eh die Kopf oder nee andere Lampe einschalten.


Und wohin man wirft hat man doch im Gefühl.Und wenn der Wurf zu weit war hilft mir auch keine leuchtende Schnur.Weil wenn ich das Ufer oder das Hinderniss nicht sehe werf ich da auch trotz leuchtender Schnur rein wenn ich es nicht im Gefühl habe.Also ich finde die Schnur ist totaler blödsinn und unnötig.Sieht sicher lustig aus mehr aber wohl auch nicht.


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (18. März 2010)

*AW: LOOM selbstleuchtende Angelschnüre*



Ahrendpower06 schrieb:


> ich glaub jeder weis wo seine schnur liegt auch wenn es Dunkel ist.



neh wenn du mit 4 kumpels gehst weiß du nach neer zeit nicht mehr wo deine schnur liegt


----------



## Quappenjäger (18. März 2010)

*AW: LOOM selbstleuchtende Angelschnüre*



MG-Fan_NRW schrieb:


> neh wenn du mit 4 kumpels gehst weiß du nach neer zeit nicht mehr wo deine schnur liegt


 

#c welche deine rute ist weißt du dann auch nicht mehr |uhoh:|rolleyes:q


----------



## fantazia (18. März 2010)

*AW: LOOM selbstleuchtende Angelschnüre*



MG-Fan_NRW schrieb:


> neh wenn du mit 4 kumpels gehst weiß du nach neer zeit nicht mehr wo deine schnur liegt


Wenn man werfen kann weiss man wo der Köder ungefähr landet und wo die Schnüre ungefähr liegen.Zu not einfach den Verlauf der Schnur hinterm Spitzenring folgen dann weisst du es auch.Also ich habe auch nachts keine Probleme gezielt zu werfen.Zu not einmal Kopflampe oder so kurz an und zum Spot leuchten wenn es wirklich komplett finster ist und ich direkt vor Schilf oder andere Hindernisse werfen muss.


----------



## ali-angler (19. März 2010)

*AW: LOOM selbstleuchtende Angelschnüre*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> #c welche deine rute ist weißt du dann auch nicht mehr |uhoh:|rolleyes:q


 
Ich weiss welche Rute meine ist, die wo ein Fisch dran hängt |supergri


----------

